# Update: LaMarcus Aldridge skips surgery, will continue to play



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers are 0-2 since he got hurt. This won't be good for them going forward. He needs surgery for the ligament tear on his thumb. How much do you guys think Portland will drop in the standings?

Also, if Lillard wants to make a real MVP push, this is his opportunity.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*



Basel said:


> Blazers are 0-2 since he got hurt. This won't be good for them going forward. He needs surgery for the ligament tear on his thumb. How much do you guys think Portland will drop in the standings?
> 
> Also, if Lillard wants to make a real MVP push, this is his opportunity.


I think if anything this is going to expose Lillard a bit. If he can't lead his team to many wins a lot more people are going to take notice that he only plays on one side of the court.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*

This injury hurts even worse without Robin Lopez. The Blazers are now missing their entire starting front court.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*

Batum also left the game yesterday with a wrist injury and it appears to be serious. If he's also out for a lengthy period of time theres a chance that OKC might end up replacing them in the playoffs instead of the Suns.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*



seifer0406 said:


> Batum also left the game yesterday with a wrist injury and it appears to be serious. If he's also out for a lengthy period of time theres a chance that OKC might end up replacing them in the playoffs instead of the Suns.


I think their 5 game lead may be enough but I guess we'll see. Would be tragic. I can see Portland looking to trade for front court help.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559070445803032576


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559073957089792001


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*

One of the rare occasions I think a player toughing it out is a bad idea. He's got a contract coming up and even if he's going 8 weeks he'd still be back before the playoffs. 

Risk reward here is not worth it in my opinion. Trade futures for some front court help and when LMA is back you're healthy and have an improved bench come playoff time.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*

I actually agree. This is not the best decision by Aldridge.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*

Meanwhile, Derrick Rose decides to sit out tomorrow's game because he saw a black cat in his backyard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: LaMarcus Aldridge out 6-8 weeks*

He's playing extremely well regardless of the thumb injury. Maybe he didn't make a bad choice after all?


----------

